# Greetings -From a Newbie



## Jut (Mar 16, 2017)

I've read a few blogs over the years and like the feel of this one, and the people here. I come here to see and learn the views of other people, not just from mine but other systems as well.
Yesterday was rare, in that I actually had some time, and was caught up in a blog that moved me to register and comment.  Today, I found out from a kind member that I should post here, in 'Meet and Greet', that way everyone can know where I'm coming from, before I 'just jump in' and begin debating.
In my excitement to participate, I neglected to read the rules first, I guess. Mea Culpa, as I didn't realize that adding information was 'debating', so I am taking that counsel to heart and am glad he pointed me to this area.
Here goes. My intro to MA -I was living in Miami when I had my butt handed to me by a group of angry kids. This was in retaliation for my jumping in [there I go again] to assist an oriental boy [James] they were ganged up and beating on. They were calling him a 'Jap', but later that day, when he came over and brought me to his house, I found out he was Chinese. This was in the late 50's and we were in the 3rd grade. [ Americans were still very bitter with the Japanese].

It was at this time that James' Grandfather -Bing, out of gratitude, began teaching me/us, Gung-fu.. and it wasn't until years later, in black Belt magazine, that I first saw the form that grandpa Bing taught us.. Sil Lum Tau. Until i moved 3 years later, we trained there almost daily which pretty much corresponded with my fighting. So I was introduced to Wing Chun along time ago and am still currently active. 
After I moved up the State, I was fortunate to find a dojo a half hour away. He taught Pan-gai-noon [meaning: half hard/half soft.. and the 'soft' part turns out to be WC] which he learned from the master in Okinawa. I trained there until I went overseas, in 71. 
Coming back, I remained in Oahu. I read about a great Hung Gar school there.. famous teacher, and couldn't wait to learn.. but, I was turned away from that kwoon because Im white. The Chinese were more protective in those days.  Sometimes I smile and wonder if I was the first _lo-fan _to learn Wing Chun.  hahaha   
Late 60's I was in lots of tournaments, mainly in Florida, but Georgia and Calif. too. [hard to believe -Taekwondo was almost non-existent] In the late 60's, as a teen, I almost got to fight a famous guy out in San Diego but lost to a good fighter from Puerto Rico after I broke my big toe on his sternum.  That sucked! Of coarse back then.. before Bruce Lee, no one would have guessed how famous certain people would get.

My WC lineage is from Duncan Leung, Ip Mans private student, who directly taught my SiGong.  I train with him several times a year. My SiFu has two Sifu's.. both trained directly from Duncan. My other SiGong asks for privacy but aside from training in the kwoon, he lived with Duncan for a couple of years, as well. Over the years I have also exchanged information and learned parts of other systems.
I hope this is enough and not too boring.
Nice to be here.


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Jut.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Agoge (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jut (Mar 16, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome aboard, Jut.


Thanks Buka


----------



## Jut (Mar 16, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thanks Agoge


----------



## Jut (Mar 16, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT


Thank you Xue


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 16, 2017)

Greetings and Solicitations


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome. You have a cool background.


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT. You'll find a bunch of folks here with various backgrounds. We love to debate, bicker, and poke fun. I think you'll enjoy the discussions. If not, do what we do: blame someone else. 

The main reason someone suggested you introduce yourself is simply that it makes it easier to figure out where you're coming from. If you make a statement about Wing Chun, there's a lot more experience behind that statement than if I do, for instance, given I've never studied the art. Knowing your lineage in WC gives the other WC folks some notion of where you're coming from, too.


----------



## Jut (Mar 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Greetings and Solicitations


Thanks back


----------



## Jut (Mar 17, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome!


Thanks Bill  -like the disclaimer.


----------



## Jut (Mar 17, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Welcome. You have a cool background.


Thanks Tames. It's been a ride.  lol


----------



## Jut (Mar 17, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> Welcome.


hello Dylan9d  thanks.


----------



## Jut (Mar 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to MT. You'll find a bunch of folks here with various backgrounds. We love to debate, bicker, and poke fun. I think you'll enjoy the discussions. If not, do what we do: blame someone else.
> 
> The main reason someone suggested you introduce yourself is simply that it makes it easier to figure out where you're coming from. If you make a statement about Wing Chun, there's a lot more experience behind that statement than if I do, for instance, given I've never studied the art. Knowing your lineage in WC gives the other WC folks some notion of where you're coming from, too.


Thanks for the tip, gyp. 
My Sifu's around Jonestown. 13 hrs one way for me. -sigh


----------



## Jenna (Mar 17, 2017)

Jut said:


> I've read a few blogs over the years and like the feel of this one, and the people here. I come here to see and learn the views of other people, not just from mine but other systems as well.
> Yesterday was rare, in that I actually had some time, and was caught up in a blog that moved me to register and comment.  Today, I found out from a kind member that I should post here, in 'Meet and Greet', that way everyone can know where I'm coming from, before I 'just jump in' and begin debating.
> In my excitement to participate, I neglected to read the rules first, I guess. Mea Culpa, as I didn't realize that adding information was 'debating', so I am taking that counsel to heart and am glad he pointed me to this area.
> Here goes. My intro to MA -I was living in Miami when I had my butt handed to me by a group of angry kids. This was in retaliation for my jumping in [there I go again] to assist an oriental boy [James] they were ganged up and beating on. They were calling him a 'Jap', but later that day, when he came over and brought me to his house, I found out he was Chinese. This was in the late 50's and we were in the 3rd grade. [ Americans were still very bitter with the Japanese].
> ...


Wow that first incident was late 50s.. you have a great deal of gathered MA experience between then and now! Welcome aboard.. good to have you with us xo


----------



## Jut (Mar 18, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Wow that first incident was late 50s.. you have a great deal of gathered MA experience between then and now! Welcome aboard.. good to have you with us xo


Thanks Jenna. I thought the name 'Geezer' was appropriate but I see someone more qualified has it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

